# Der Gelehrte (Für Einsteiger)



## Leanwyn (1. März 2008)

Hi,

auch wenn es wahrscheinlich immer weniger Spieler gibt, die einen Charakter von neuem Beginnen oder das Spiel erst jetzt kennen lernen, möchte ich mal einen Überblick über den Gelehrten schreiben. Für all jene, die selbst einen Gelehrten haben wird hier nichts Neues stehen, aber vielleicht können sie noch einiges ergänzen. Großartige Erklährungen erspare ich mir, es soll nur eine Kurzbeschreibung sein.


Was kann der Gelehrte herstellen:

- Schriftkunden fürs Handwerk (verbessert Kurzzeitig die Krit-Chance eines bestimmten Berufes)
- Schriftrollen für Kämpfe (Buff während des Kampfes)
- Bücher für für den Kundigen (Buff für den Kundigen)
- Farben (erklärt sich von selbst)
- Tränke (Hauptsächlich Heil- und Manatränke ... genannt Athelasessenz und Celebrantsalbe)
- Bogensänge (Buff für Jäger)
- Öle (Zum Auftragen auf Pfeile für Jäger)


Welche Rezepte hat der Gelehrte von Beginn an:

- Grundsätzlich Schriftkunden fürs Handwerk
- Grundsätzlich Schriftrollen für Kämpfe


Wo finde ich die Materialien:

In allen Ruinen sind Text-Materialien (Alte Textfragmente, Lang verloren geglaubte Texte aus dem x. Zeitalter etc.) zu finden, sie verstecken sich in z.B. zerbrochenen Urnen. Ausserdem droppen einige Mobs  ebenfalls diese Materialien, sie werden hauptsächlich für alles gebraucht ausser die Farben. Aus Erzadern lassen sich teilweise Materialien für Farben finden (z.B. Siena). Überall gibt es bestimmte Pflanzen zu finden die ebenfalls zu Farben verarbeitet werden können (z.B. Schafgarbe, Indigo-Pflanze etc.). Ausnahmen hierbei sind die Saftigen Brombeeren, die Zwiebelhäute und die Sekrete. Die beiden erstgenannten Materialien kann man mittels des Berufes Bauer als Nebenprodukte gewinnen, Sekrete sind Mob-Drops.
Alles andere: Glasphiolen, Kreide, Bücher usw. sind Materialien die man beim Gelehrten-novizen oder 
-experten kaufen kann.


Lohnt sich der Gelehrte:

Ja, auf jeden Fall! Zwar ist es mühsam ihn zum Großmeister zu bringen, aber fast alles was er herstellen kann ist heiß begehrt auf den höheren Leveln. Die besseren Farben (also jene die gerne getragen werden: Rot, Schwarz, Gold, Blau) können teilweise für horrende Preise im AH losgeschlagen werden. Einzig die Bücher für die Kundigen sind nicht soooo der Renner.


Mein Schlusswort:
Da ich selbst eine Großmeisterin der Gelehrtheit spiele, weiss ich wie lang es dauern kann (besonders auf der Meisterstufe) weiter voran zu kommen. Als Low-level sowieso! Wie alle anderen Berufe auch, droppen die Materialien für die höheren Stufen auch nur in den schweren Karten, mal abgesehen davon dass sie auch recht teuer im AH verkauft werden. Wenn man nicht gerade gute Freunde oder eine starke Sippe hat, die einem ab und an was rüberschiebt, dauert es ewig als Low-level und lang als High-level. Wer also ein Gelehrter sein will sollte schon ein wenig Geduld mitbringen und sich darauf einstellen erst einmal viel Geld zu investieren. Aber später holt man das alles wieder raus und macht tatsächlich fetten Gewinn.
Es ist also eindeutig Geschmackssache *schmunzel*...

Gruß
Leanwyn


----------



## Dargrimm (2. März 2008)

Hey Leanwyn, 

danke für die schöne Übersicht, dann kann ich mit meinem Twink jetzt auch mal den Beruf steigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

FloZwo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heswald (2. März 2008)

Ein kleiner Tip noch für Leute mit Gold und Twinks. In Celodim gibt es die Sammelaufträge für den Gelehrten. Dort kann man pro Char alle 40 Stunden für 30 Silberlinge einen Auftrag loswerden um die höchsten Zutaten zu sammeln. Natürlich gibts auch die kleineren 20St./20 Silber und 6St./10 Silber .


----------



## Leanwyn (2. März 2008)

Hi,

es freut mich, dass ich ein wenig Einblick geben konnte. Wenn noch Fragen bestehen, ich helf gerne mit Antworten aus *schmunzel*... solange ich sie auch kenne.

Gruß
Leanwyn


----------



## vinzilein (9. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,
ich bin Barde und würde gerne Gelehrter werden, hab das mit dem BErufssystem aber glaub ich noch nicht zu 100% verstanden.
Kann ich neben dem Gelehrten noch einen Zweitberuf/Drittberuf nehmen und wenn ja , was ergänzt sich gut als Barde Gelehrter?
Mfg, Vinz


----------



## Olfmo (9. Oktober 2008)

vinzilein schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich bin Barde und würde gerne Gelehrter werden, hab das mit dem BErufssystem aber glaub ich noch nicht zu 100% verstanden.
> Kann ich neben dem Gelehrten noch einen Zweitberuf/Drittberuf nehmen und wenn ja , was ergänzt sich gut als Barde Gelehrter?
> Mfg, Vinz




Guckst du ins Handbuch, da steht nämlich genau, welche Berufszweige zusammen einen Beruf bilden. Es sind immer 3, allerdings gibt es keine Haupt- oder Nebenberufe. Der Gelehrte ist nur in Kombination mit Waffenschmied un Bauer möglich.


----------



## vinzilein (9. Oktober 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Guckst du ins Handbuch, da steht nämlich genau, welche Berufszweige zusammen einen Beruf bilden. Es sind immer 3, allerdings gibt es keine Haupt- oder Nebenberufe. Der Gelehrte ist nur in Kombination mit Waffenschmied un Bauer möglich.



Hab kein Handbuch, da ich nur einen Test Account habe, ich habe gestern gelehrter gelernt... was kann/sollte ich nun nehmen?


----------



## Olfmo (9. Oktober 2008)

vinzilein schrieb:


> Hab kein Handbuch, da ich nur einen Test Account habe, ich habe gestern gelehrter gelernt... was kann/sollte ich nun nehmen?



Ok das habe ich nicht bedacht...

nichtsdestotrotz wird es beim Meister der Lehrlinge, wo du den Beruf lernen musst, auch nochmal gesagt, welche Kombinationen es gibt. Außerdem habe ich es auch geschrieben...


----------

